# 02 Altima Engine Swap



## CoT_Tommy (Mar 10, 2011)

Hey guys, im brand new to the Nissan forums but have the opportunity to pick up an 02 Altima for real cheap. Now i know Altimas are great cars but the engine in this particular one is toast. Its a 4 cylinder automatic and I was wondering if anyone can tell me which cars came with the same engine? I found a used 2.5L for $1600 but im not sure if its worth it. Im not opposed to putting a 6 cylinder in it either if its a cheap/easy swap. It will be my DD, i need something more reliable than fast so i would prefer a 2.5L.

-So can anyone tell me in what models i can find the same 2.5L and an approximate price range?

-What would be needed to upgrade to a 3.5L if i took that route.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

$1600=ripoff for the 2.5L.


----------

